# Real Reason I Bought My Outback...



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

For us poor folk up here in the north we get hot weather for only a couple weeks out of the year. So yesterday when I was driving home the truck said 32C. Because I can not justify buying an AC unit for the house for the couple weeks out of the year I decided to settle on the next best thing, MY OUTBACK!

So I went home, setup the trailer in the drive way, turned on the AC and sat there reading for a bit then the wife came in and said, "Why didnt I think of this sooner!", then before we know it, beds are made and we just had our own little camp out on our driveway.

So with it suppose to be 30C again for the next 2 days, I think I will be spending a lot of time in the trailer!

Kos


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great idea

For us poor folk down south, whats 30C


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

86 degress Fahrenheit


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Great idea
> 
> For us poor folk down south, whats 30C


While not truly actuate, and basic way to convert is double it and add 32.

So 30C = 30+30+32=92. This is close to the real 86 number.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Been there! Done that! Got the T-Shirt and I'll do it again too!

Also the Outback makes a great, quiet place for me to Sleep whn I am on weird shifts at the plant. The normal household routine bothers me when i am trying to sleep. So it's off to the Outback. close the door pull the shades, put the A/C or heat on depending on the season and I can relax.

I call it my escape capsule.

Course when the wife is less than enthused with me..it's a Dog house. A really nice one too! (Hurt me, Hurt me!)


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Well, I think our Outback will be our new master bedroom when DS & his girlfriend & 3 boys come to visit!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Sparrow & Joe said:


> Well, I think our Outback will be our new master bedroom when DS & his girlfriend & 3 boys come to visit!


 There ya go!


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

Perfect! I am in mine just about every evening having a few cold ones, and listening to some music. The fridge is always stocked with some "bottled water".


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

86 degrees !!!

Heck -- we call that a Cold Front moving through...

(Yes it only hit 104 here today -- brrrrrr...)


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

KosinTrouble said:


> For us poor folk up here in the north we get hot weather for only a couple weeks out of the year. So yesterday when I was driving home the truck said 32C. Because I can not justify buying an AC unit for the house for the couple weeks out of the year I decided to settle on the next best thing, MY OUTBACK!
> 
> So I went home, setup the trailer in the drive way, turned on the AC and sat there reading for a bit then the wife came in and said, "Why didnt I think of this sooner!", then before we know it, beds are made and we just had our own little camp out on our driveway.
> 
> ...


When we got ours, my husband couldn't keep himself away from it! He'd put on the AC, watch TV, and have himself a little drink. For the first week, my in laws joined him every evening! ( which was WAY better than the 3 of them in the house with me!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Ghosty said:


> 86 degrees !!!
> 
> Heck -- we call that a Cold Front moving through...
> 
> (Yes it only hit 104 here today -- brrrrrr...)


we are headed to 104 over the next couple of days-ugh


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

104 degrees that's just wrong on so many levels! Us northern boys, and lets just say robustly built as well, just kinda melt when it hits that temp! It also get very expensive to live in that temp up here, do to the increased beer requirement for the body to cool itself! 
Oh well no problem with the temps this year in Ontario, I think we missed summer all together and went directly to fall! It's pretty bad when you think that the temp 1000 Klm north of Peterborough is averaging higher summer temps than we are this year! I guess its a good thing that Global warming is all in our heads!


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

This reminds me of the great power outage in 2003. DH and I were on vacation in South Carolina. The power was off for three days in 90+ degrees. DS hooked up the generator to our Jayco TT so he and his sister could sleep at night. We have also used our AC in the camper other times as we do not have central air in our home. No need for it this year with the cool summer were having.


----------



## mattang (Jul 25, 2009)

We bought our Outback because it offered double bunks at the rear, that enables the kids to have "thier" area and for us to be able to put them down to sleep at night, without being bothered by us moving about the rest of the RV. I love th Outback so far, but still very new to make an opinion on.


----------

